# Do you use divider to partition the crate?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I used one when Oakly was a pup. They have less space they need to protect and won't be tempted to use the unused end as a bathroom.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to, but in -most- situations I no longer recommend using the divider. Your puppy should be taken out often enough that he does not eliminate in the crate. But if he DOES eliminate in the crate..... having a bigger crate will prevent your puppy from lying in it. And ultimately, this is a good thing to avoid, as 1) you don't want to have to bathe a gross puppy 2) you don't want him to learn to sit in waste 3) it does not teach him anything desirable.

I've house trained puppies who were used to eliminating in their crates and used a 48" long crate, no divder. There's nothing humane about making a puppy sit in his waste.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Goldens grow so fast that we never used it. For our other dog, we used it for a couple weeks. I found that toys would end up on the other side and it really was not needed. If you find the puppy eliminating on one side, then it might be useful. But frankly if they eliminate in the crate it will probably spread to the whole thing anyway. The choice is yours. If you have one you could try it. If you don't, then don't bother getting one IMHO.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I used the divider for sleeping at night when I first brought my puppy home. We did it by accident with one pup, and it slept through the night the very first night. Then I had an epiphany, they sleep tightly bundled as a pack of puppies, of course they will feel more secure in a tighter spot. I have done it with all my pups since, and never had a sleeping issue. 

The only benefit of a divider for house training that I know of, is if your dog goes to a spot in their crate and goes to the bathroom. If you are able to let them out regularly you should not need it. 

If you do use the divider watch your pups growth so they do not become too cramped. They grow fast. 

My crates come with a divider, but I have used a large box that fit in the crate, and just cut it down as the pup grew. I think we took it out all the way by 3 weeks home.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

We did use the divider and it worked well. However, it is sort of pain to keep unhooking and rehooking the divider.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been using it for Cooper. In the 10 days he has been home I had to readjust 3 times already! LOL I swear I blink and he grows bigger. He is starting to go all night now (11:30-6:30 so I will give it another week or so and then prob take it out (he will prob outgrow it by then anyway). It has been helpful to me...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes we used the divider...for maybe a week or two.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Our crate is an ex-large, airline type crate. There was no divider included so we've never used one. Of the 3 puppies that used it, none ever peed/pooped in the crate.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

We used the divider for probably the first month after bringing Sawyer home but we divided half a 42" crate so he had lots of room. He never really had accidents in it anyway so we took out the divider just to see and same thing, no accidents!


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

I disagree with RedDogs.

You need the divider. That is why it is recommended. If you don't have the type of crate with the divider, you can section off part of it with boxes.

With my new puppy we set up a wire crate with divider from the beginning at 8 weeks old. He never once peed in his crate. Then at 11 weeks, we took our puppy to the in-laws and brought the crate with us. My wife forgot the divider. That night at their house, he was fine and did not pee in his crate. My wife suggested that perhaps it wasn't necessary and we can give him the full space in the crate. The next day, Monday, we setup the crate without divider. She came home to a very upset puppy sitting in his own pee for the first time. She cleaned the crate and bathed him, and after lunch put him back in his crate to go back to work with the divider. I came home later to find he had peed in his crate again and was sitting in it again. He ended up peeing in his crate 2-3 times total after removing the divider (even after replacing it) until he learned not to again. It was a HUGE step backwards. It was not pleasant for him either.

My experience is the opposite of what RedDogs suggested. With the divider, my puppy could hold it and wait until we go home. It also provided a good opportunity to potty train since we knew we could take them straight outside to the proper place to go. Without the divider, your puppy will probably think he can pee in the crate, but only to have it drain to him and get all over everything including him. They don't understand that a puddle of pee isn't going to just stay in one corner of the crate. They do understand that if there isn't enough room, then they should not pee where they lay.

So, if you don't want your puppy sitting in his own waste, put the divider up. My mother had a Westie with the similar experience. Her puppy had accidents until she sectioned off the crate. It is more humane to have them hold it for a while, then sit in their own waste.

The other thing I saw which seemed reasonable was setting up the crate inside a sectioned off play pen which included a realistic grass patch for pottying. I have never tried it before, but it looked like by leaving the crate door open and comfortable that the dog may grow to like his crate better and have some room to play. It also provided a place to potty for the dog, and it was very realistic to real grass so perhaps they will not be too confused about indoors/outdoors. I'd say you lose out on the opportunity to take them out to train them where to go, and you may confuse the issue of going inside, but on the other hand their crate/bed may become a positive place for them easier, and if you have to be gone for a while they can relieve themselves.


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

How much space do you give if you use a divider? I used the divider for the first few days and yesterday i took it off because she did not seem to be comfortable in it. She kept on changing her posture.

When you use divider, do you give it enough space for the puppy to be able to fully stretch all of its 4 legs? My puppy always sleeps like that when she in not in the crate.... She is 10 weeks now and 14.4 lb.


----------



## Aaronkv (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had my puppy for 3 weeks and never used a divider. I saw all the recommendations for it but I tried it without it at first. I guess I got lucky. He has yet to eliminate in the crate, and I probably did leave him in the crate too long at night and still nothing. The first couple nights I put him in at 10:30pm let him out to go outside at 2am and play a little. Back in at 3am and out at 7am. He only wined pretty good the first night and a little the 2nd night but now hes silent all night other than the occasional playing with a chew toy late at night.

After the first 2 nights of that I tried to leave him in from 10:30pm till 6am, He didn't eliminate at all and he started crying a little right before we let him out at about 5:45. Now he goes in at 10:30-11:30 and stays in till 7 and has no problems at all. He loves his crate. He goes in on his own at night right before we're going to bed. He'll see us getting ready and dressed for bed and when we take him outside right before we turn out the lights when he comes in he goes right into his crate and waits for his treat. 

He's 11 weeks now and pretty much stretches the length of the crate when he lays a certain way. So I would've only used it for 3 or 4 weeks anyways. I have a 28"H x 36"L x 32"W crate for reference.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadies crate came with a divider, so I divided the crate off in the middle when she was a pup. The crate was a 42" long crate. Once she outgrew it, I took the divider out. She never had any accidents in her crate.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We had a huge crate too, so we started with the divider. Nugget really hated that much confinement. After a week or so we moved the divider and after another week (Nugget was 11 weeks by then) we took it out entirely. 

We never had an accident in the crate and Nugget was far more accepting of the larger space.


----------



## cubby (Jun 23, 2010)

We've always used a crate to fit to Cubby's size. She has never had one accident in her create. We've always used enclosed crates too.


----------

